# Billing Medicare for Pessary....



## westpa1 (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello,

Can anyone clarify for me the procedure on billing Medicare for a new pessary.
When they come in for their OBGYN visit and we supply the pessary are we
allowed to charge for the pessary itself?

Would really appreciate any help can get on this.

Thanks,
Pam


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Mar 5, 2010)

Yes but you have to bill the DME carrier, not your FI/MAC.


----------

